# Charcoal



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

If my grit does not contain any charcoal do I need to purchase some? Is it very important?

Also I read somewhere that breeding birds like salt. What kind of salt do they need?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I use red grit for my pigeons, and have actually never heard of adding charcoal. I'm sure others will be along with their opinions or thoughts about it. Red grit seems to do the job for my guys. I don't know about adding salt, as I've not heard of that, either. I would think as long as you have fresh grit for them, that should do the trick.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I use red grit also and mine DOES have charcoal in it, but I have no idea why??  Maybe someone will enlighten us all.  
I've always HEARD about giving them salt also, but again, have no idea what type. I've heard that when you give it to them, they can over do it and it can make them sick.
Guess we ALL need some expert advice here huh??  
Where's that George at???


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I read that pigeons will usually pick all the charcoal out of the grit first. Reading that made me think it is important, and it said it cleans the digestive system (absorbing toxins??). My grit looks mostly like seashells and some red/oyster shell mix.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Grim said:


> I read that pigeons will usually pick all the charcoal out of the grit first. Reading that made me think it is important, and it said it cleans the digestive system (absorbing toxins??). My grit looks mostly like seashells and some red/oyster shell mix.


yes, my birds do pick it out first when breeding. I just never "wondered" why it was there..........it just "was"...........


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

i have never used grit that didnt have charcoal in it.the birds gobble it up,so it has to have something they need.i have heard many theories on this-i know the birds think they need it.good enough for me.there used to be a product that jedds sold that could be added to the grit that added a lot of minerals the birds need,but i cant remember the name.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

We also use red grit...which we're out of at the moment, so the closest thing we can get without using good bit of gas to get there, is regular granite chicken grit 

Charcoal is really good for them and is recomended in the grit for pigeons and doves. I have read that it is bad for birds (something about effecting the absorbtion of vitamins/minerals) but everything I've read saying it was bad, was on exotic/caged bird sites. Pigeon sites however, say to definately use them.

I'm not really sure why it is good for them though, all I know is that it must be since they love it AND it's in almost all the pigeon grits (unless of course you get certain single things to mix your own).


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

k-will said:


> i have never used grit that didnt have charcoal in it.the birds gobble it up,so it has to have something they need.i have heard many theories on this-i know the birds think they need it.good enough for me.*there used to be a product that jedds sold that could be added to the grit that added a lot of minerals the birds need,but i cant remember the name.*


I'm not sure what it was, since I don't go on Jedds site much, but I do know one thing that you can put on the grit or put in a separate bowl.

http://www.auspigeonco.com.au/products/products.html

(scroll down o PVM powder)


And hey guess what! Just found this on that same page actually.
_*'Charcoal is a natural bowel astringent, actually absorbing many toxins from the bird's system, in the process contributing to health*. The charcoal in the Australian Pigeon Company's Mineral Block has been made from non-treated timber. Many of the substances used to treat timber are poisonous and can survive the charcoal-making process. It is important that the birds are not exposed to these. '_


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

most believe that charcoal aids in removing toxins from the pigeon from the feed ,medication and stress from racing.believe it if you will.i only know the pigeons think they need it,and i have used it in my grit for over 30 years.i wont stop using it.that product i spoke of of has trace minerals,etc in it.i used it for years,then they changed the name of it,and i cant remeber the newer name.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I try to find grit with charcoal in it, which the grit we've always used has had it in there. I like getting grit with charcoal, granite, and oyster shell in it so they can have a nice variety too. They may not know exactly what the separate things do for them, but they seem to know enough that when they need it, they need it. If they didn't know any better, then they probably wouldn't go for one thing one week, and another the next, ignoring what they 'craved' before. I also have a few birds that will walk right past a full grit can, and fly out to pick around for their own little rocks and things on the ground. Eh...I guess whatever makes them happy.
It's nice to know that they do absorb toxins, but as long as I know it's good for them and they like it, I'll keep getting it for them.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

The only kind I've ever found that had the charcoal in it was 'cage bird grit' that came from the pet store. It was a blend of charcoal, shells, granite, and ??? grits. They loved that stuff but what I normally get is a bag each of chicken grit, chick grit, and crushed oyster shells (from TSC) which I mix together in their dish. The chick grit is red, and I've always wondered why? It tends to turn their poop brownish red, but they love it. I don't know if it's red naturally, or if that's an additive? Maybe I should also buy the pet store stuff and mix that in too, so they get some charcoal...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The red stuff on the grit is probably added vitamins/minerals or something. Most of our feed stores don't carry pigeon grit..and most chicken grits don't have charcoal for some reason...so it makes sense that caged bird grit is the only thing with charcoal. A lot of the time, caged bird grit ends up being kinda....small...for pigeons. 

For the ones who can't find pigeon grit but would like to get some shipped:
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/7011-7013.html
http://www.globalpigeon.com/gps.php?keyword=grit&action=search
http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-stones.html

I've been giving links everywhere today  I guess the Link Fairy has gotten me


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Check out this man's grit mixture!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkK_rUN67mQ

This man share's a wealth of knowledge!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

One of the best red grits that I have found is made by Purgrain. There are all kinds of specially formulated minerals and such added. I supplement this with some oyster shell "grit" and pick pots. 

http://www.purgrain.com/products3.htm#redandwhite

The important thing is not to try to "save" the stuff....give them small fresh clean amounts every day, or at the very least...every other day. I would be very careful about adding extra things like salt which is already in there. You can overdo such things....normally with very bad results.

Sometimes in our quest to give our birds the very best....we can overdo some things....and I would caution fanciers to be careful about adding "extra" stuff to good proven products.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Like everything I have I try and use a commercially sold product before forcing myself to work much harder to make my own. I have actually broken down red grit (wasn't satisfied) and found that for my birds and my diet (and pretty much every diet) the grit I was using wasn't complementing my pigeons protein diet. So knowing me now I make my own. I buy oyster shells and red grit and charcoal. I figure a 65% oyster 30% red grit and a 5% charcoal mix works great for just about all my birds... Protein, Vitamins, and a toxin absorber. 

Oh, I think it is great how many of you guys watch Dennis' videos. He is a great guy. =)


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hmm, I've either missed the boat here or there is charcoal in my red grit and I've somehow never noticed (have to go out and see, it's still frosty out there though lol). I get a red "pigeon grit" from a feed store where they are pretty darned pigeon-oriented and carry four different types of pigeon mixes. Guess I'll head over today and ask "Where's the charcoal man?? All of these people on Pigeon Talk wouldn't steer me wrong!!"


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

The Red on Red Grit is Iron Oxide. The original use for it was to color all the Grit Red which is usually mostly Granite, some Limestone, Oyster Shell, a Little Charcol & Salt added so the birds wouldn't pick just what they want, but now things sell better if people can see little goodies in the grit... Just take a handful of the Red Grit & run it under water washing, & you'll see what ya have in the grit.I used to work in a Pigeon/Chicken/small bird Grit Factory in the 50's.... 
Happy


----------



## ronald (Dec 24, 2007)

*charcoal*

I use a mixture of charcoal-red grit-osyster shell during breeding, i eliminate
the charcoal after breeding season is over . Charcoal purchased from Global
Pigeon Supply in a 3lb bag.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Happy said:


> The Red on Red Grit is Iron Oxide. The original use for it was to color all the Grit Red which is usually mostly Granite, some Limestone, Oyster Shell, a Little Charcol & Salt added so the birds wouldn't pick just what they want, but now things sell better if people can see little goodies in the grit... Just take a handful of the Red Grit & run it under water washing, & you'll see what ya have in the grit.I used to work in a Pigeon/Chicken/small bird Grit Factory in the 50's....
> Happy


That's the stuff. I read the ingredients today, it is identical to the chicken grit. Dunno why it's red! Also lists charcoal. I left it in the car so I can't reprint the exact breakdown...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

*digs out a grit bag ingredient tag I saved*

"Red Performance Grit"

Mine apparently has:

"Oyster shell, granite, washed heat treated silica, calcite potassium sulfate, magnesuim sulfate, zinc oxide, calcium carbonate, (something-oxide that got cut off), iron carbonate, copper oxide, (calcium-something that got cut off), sodium selenite, sulphur, calcium sulfate, oil (I think it says...blend? yet another thing I can't really read), vitamin A, D, and E.

Calcium - 25%
Sodium - min 2%, max 3%
Charcoal 1%"


....Well....I think they could have been _a little more_ complicated, no?  
So mine is basically salt, charcoal, granite, oyster shell, and enriched with vitamins. If they could have just said that on the label, it would have worked just fine for me! 

I'd say this stuff is pretty good. My birds sure do think so! Speaking of which...I REALLY need to go get more. I ran out  I'll probably just end up getting chicken grit from TSC though, since it's closer. My dad said to get chick grit, while I say to get adult chicken grit. Which do you think would work? Or does it matter (either way my birds ARENT going to like me for the change)? Chick grit sounds awful...small...


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I'll probably just end up getting chicken grit from TSC though, since it's closer. My dad said to get chick grit, while I say to get adult chicken grit. Which do you think would work? Or does it matter (either way my birds ARENT going to like me for the change)? Chick grit sounds awful...small...


That's the stuff I use now, I like the heavy resealable bags. I get both their chicken and chick grits and give some of each along with crushed oyster shell. That way they get to pick the size bits they want. The brand is Nutri Source, it reads: oyster shell, washed heat treated silica, calcite, potassium sulfate, magnesium sulfate, zinc oxide, calcium carbonate, manganous oxide, iron carbonate, copper oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite, sulphur, calcium sulfate, oil of anise. Analysis reads: calcium min 10%, max 12%, NaCl (salt) 1-2%, Charcoal 1.2% The chick grit reads identical ingredients...so they aren't telling what the red color is, I guess 

all those things (except the anise oil) just translate into "crushed granite"


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

To answer a question a few post ago... your guy's grit is red so your birds dont just pick out what they want. I mix my own so mine isnt red... unless I dye it... So i feed 4 different types of grit and switch them in for each other every day. It works.


----------



## David Ey (Dec 31, 2007)

Would charcoal intended for fish aquariums filters be ok?


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I think for aquariums it is called carbon. (same thing?) Cheaper to buy at a pigeon supply house than even carbon for an aquarium.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Use Only Pigeon Charcoal*

First let me say that not all charcoal is ok for use for our birds many of the charcoals are treated with chemicals that can be harmful to our birds.BUY ONLY CHARCOAL FROM A PIGEON SUPPLY HOUSE the charcoal that they sell is made from non treated timber. The pigeon charcoal cleans out toxins from the birds system Iput a table spoon in every grit bowl along with a 1/4 cup of oyster shell and a 1/4 cup of red grit. .GEORGE


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Thank You for the tip George!


----------

